# Tartan 37 vs. Cal 39 vs Cabo Rico 38



## kirstindally (Apr 21, 2006)

We have narrowed our search down to these three. We plan to live aboard and sail this yacht from the USA to New Zealand and beyond. Any thoughts?
Mike and Kirstin


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Boy...I don't know how you could come up with such different boats as your choices. In any event...of the 3 the ONLY choice for what you plan to do is the Cabo Rico. Read this:
http://www.sailingmagazine.net/UBN_1204.html

But...I must ask...if you are not qualified to even pick out a decent cruising boat for the voyage...how qualified are you for the trip? How did you even narrow it down to these 3 since they are so very different they reflect no common thought process except perhaps price?? Why not a Pearson or a Tayana or Bristol or Cape Dory or Hans Christian etc. ??

I don't mean to be disrespectful...just blunt as I'm worried about you spending a lot of $$ without a good idea of what YOU really need and embarking on a voyage that will test you and the boat you select somewhere along the line.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice put down, Cam. Is that part of your job description as moderator?

Maybe you should explain why two of the boats are fully unqualified, and add in why Tigger, a Tartan 37 centerboard circumnavigated, and why Cal 39s have been used for extensive cruising. Should only "dedicated cruisers" go offshore?

Here's a link to a Lat 38 article about a Cal 39 circumnavigation: http://www.latitude38.com/changes/Changes05-03.html

Here's a link to information about Tigger, the Tartan 37 that circumnavigated:
http://www.geocities.com/theoceansarewaiting/specs.html

Anyway, maybe many boats have been used for ocean crossings that should not have been, and going with Valiant 40 might have been a safer bet, but different people have different risk tolerance levels.

Jim H


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I think the Tartan 37 would be suitable, given the usual caveats about all sustems and equipment being in top shape. I know of at least one T37, "Tigger" which has circumnavigated, and I believe there are others. I don't know anything about Cal 39s, except to agree that these are three wildly different boats. I wouldn't think they would even be similar in price unless the Cabo were in very poor shape.
All things being equal, I agree the Cabo Rico is probably the best choice, but the Tartan is a very fine boat, and should be more affordable.

Gary


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Looks like you slid in there just ahead of me Jim.

Perhaps the original posters would elaborate on their sailing experience? There may be other reasons for such an eclectic trio than the conclusion Cam jumped to.

Gary


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

garyp said:


> Looks like you slid in there just ahead of me Jim.


I agree with you about the Tartan 37, and it should be noted that it was also made with a fixed, deep draft (6'7"). I know someone locally with a fixed keel model, and I hope to check it out someday. The Cal 39 also came with 6'8" draft option.

I read the "Oceans Are Waiting" book about Tigger's trip. They had some system problems and exciting experiences, but nothing that sounded radically dangerous. I think the description of their entrance into Durban was my favority part of the book. Also, the entire trip was done by a couple in their fifties, not a pair or trio of deck apes living on mush.

Jim H


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

I kinda of have to go along with Cam on this one, they are 3 totally different boats. 

All will certainly "do it" with different levels of comfort, speed, ease of use, and to a lesser extent, livability.

In deference to Jim, I'd change the phrase "risk tolerence" to "risk survivorability" takinging into account the couples sailing experience.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

JimH...
*Nice put down, Cam. Is that part of your job description as moderator?

*My job as moderator is to eliminate spam and edit outrageous posts. My opinions are my own...you don't like one...so be it.

All...I was not commenting on the build quality or the ability to cross an ocean relatively undamaged of the tartan or the Cal. I was really thinking more about issues like WHAT they were designed for and things like motion at sea, storage and tankage. Lots of boats have crossed oceans and many are built well enough to do it...but I believe picking a cruising boat entails more than simply picking a hull and rig that can withstand the sea. To my mind the Cabo is the only one of the 3 that is really designed for long distance cruising. I know some Tartan37 owners will disagree...and I can understand that...they are classic beauties. I was unaware of the deep draft fixed keel version when I wrote my post and was thinking more of a 15000 lb...shoal draft with a centerboard vs. a 20,000 lb full keel.

In any event..the real concern of my post was how 2 people with crossing the pacific plans could pick 3 such wildly different boats if they had any idea of what they were doing. The Ken Barnes story is too fresh in my mind not to comment rather bluntly. 
We still have yet to hear back from them so I remain prepared to eat my words! <g>


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I love our boat, but I don't think *I* would want to take it to New Zealand.

I know of several that have done offshore cruising, here are some links to them and other Tartan 37 related websites.

http://windchimetimes.us/
http://www.ourdotcom.com/AboutRouser/index.htm
http://nicknack.us/
http://www.caltomaine.com/boat.htm
http://www.mauriprosailing.com/Newsletter/newsletters/Tartan-37.htm
https://mauriprosailing.com/sailboat-specifics/Tartan-37.htm
http://www.cbtsc.com/cbtsc2000.htm
http://www.tartan37.com/
http://www.tartan37.com/t37forum/
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/tartansailing/
http://www.tartanowners.org/
http://old.cruisingworld.com/ssbk/tart37.htm

The previous owner of our boat took her to Bermuda, the Gulf, Panama, and the East coast from Nova Scotia to the Caribbean. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

LOL, here is a T37 for sale in New Zealand:

http://http://www.yachtworld.com/core/listing/boatDetails.jsp?currency=USD&units=Feet&currencyid=100&boat_id=1650452&checked_boats=1650452&back=%2Fcore%2Flisting%2Fcache%2FsearchResults.jsp%3Fblc%3D2830%26manc%3D213%26uom%3D126%26currency%3DUSD%26units%3DFeet%26sm%3D3%26duom%3D126%26wuom%3D126%26currencyid%3D100%26currencyid%3D100%26toLength%3D37%26luom%3D126%26fromLength%3D37%26ps%3D20%26ps%3D20%26man%3DTartan%26slim%3Dquick%26so%3D1%26searchPage%3D%252Flisting%252Fcache%252Fboats_for_sale_qs.jsp%26n%3D1%253A1%253A2375%253A94537%253A45&searchtype=


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> LOL, here is a T37 for sale in New Zealand:


Nice find, T37. 

Did you note the line in the opening description: "This is a great looking yacht that has just completed a cruise from England to NZ."

Jim H


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*How about those photos*

Yup, saw that. I would have thought they would have cleaned up the interior before they took the photos for the listing???  Looks like a college dorm room


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

It looks well equiped, but at 85K US plus 20% tax and duty in NZ $ it is 149000. If they got it at 20% off asking that would fit their budget of 70K US and leave a little for repairs. What would be the selling price in the US as a matter of interest? Of course it is difficult to say without a knowledge of condition etc but even allowing say 7000 US for SSB epirb and windvane etc it seems on the high side of US prices.
I wonder if they will do a blog of their adventures.


----------



## kirstindally (Apr 21, 2006)

*thanks for the constructive comments*

Thanks for the constructive comments. Cam, you sure seem nice!!

As for our sailing experience, I have grown up on the water, completed an Atlantic crossing, sailed to the pacific from new zealand twice and have done many offshore races around new zealand. I am 28 years old and have climbed mountains on all corners of the globe. My next challenge is to sail and surf my way around the globe. I have a very capable wife who shares this dream.
We have packed up our lives in new zealand and the only way it seems we can fullfil this dream is by going to the USA where there are more boats to choose from. We are on a very limited budget and have never owned a large yacht ourselves before.
We fly into the L.A in a days time to begin our search. 
Cam, I am well aware that these yachts are different. I am not entirely familiar with the designs in the USA as much as you are perhaps not familiar with all the designs here in New Zealand. I chose these because I have read and researched their designs and reviews and believe all of them are capable of being sailed off shore. You may require a 50foot yacht to do this yourself, but remember yachts half that size have and still are doing this.

We plan to sail for a year or more before embarking on a pacific crossing to familiarize ourselves with the yacht. We are adventurous.

We met the crew from the T37 in New Zealand and they had a fantastic trip and the yacht looked after them nicely.

It would be nice to have another 50k but we have 70k and we will do the trip with that.

Any other suggestions would be most welcome, but Cam please don't jump to elitest conclusions.

Mike


----------



## kirstindally (Apr 21, 2006)

*cabo rico tiburon*

There is a cabo rico tiburon 36 which we will have a look at in L.A
Any comments on these?

Mike


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Mike...You may address me as "your Royal Highness". Elitist? I wasn't suggesting you need a bigger boat or a more expensive one. I have a big boat so that makes me elitist? Where the hell does that come from? You might wanna check your own assumptions!
Setting that aside...
It just didn't seem you knew much about sailboats and were planning on buying one solely to hit a price point and heading out to cross the pacific. Despite your protestations about not knowing American sailboat brands, you still managed to narrow your list down to 3 boats. One was built as a deep fin racer cruiser with minimal tankage and accomodations, another was a shoal draft centerboard boat and the third was a heavy displacement full keel boat. Most people looking for a cruising boat at least have some basic requirements. Sounds to me like you really don't know much about what you want in a sailboat other than "capable of being sailed off shore". I suggest you do a lot of thinking and talking about that with your wife and broker as I would be hard pressed to choose three boats providing a more different sailing experience. 
I'm glad to hear you have good offshore experience and that puts my mind at ease. Your plan to do some cruising as a shakedown first is also sensible. As I said earlier...I think all three boats are strong enough to make the trip and I believe you will be a lot more safe and comfortable making it on the Cabo Rico . Obviously others feel the T37 is a good choice. Other similar choices that would meet your budget would be Cape Dories, Tayana 37's...Tiburon is fine too. A good broker in Ft. Luderdale/Miami can probably point you to some others as well. Be prepared to see a lot of boats before you find one in FL as it is the resting ground of a lot of boats that have been neglected after owners abandoned their cruising plans. This keeps prices low...and makes the occasional gem you finnd worth the trip. 
Good luck to you.


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

Hmm. Michael/Kirstin. It is not unreasonable for Cam to ask what your background is. Firstly it is pertinent. Secondly why should he assume? Thirdly it shows caring what happens. Fourthly you initially sought advice on a liveaboard. Fifth as a mountaineer and sailor you would have an attitude of prudence. Adventure and adrenaline are one thing but you and the rest of us would prefer you to come home.
As for the budget. I don't know how old or rich Cam is - I suspect he was'na born with a silver spoon, but I am sure of one thing that he doesn't discriminate against people who are neither. Some people have done it all, some wish they could. I hope all goes well and you let us share the journey. I would guess most people do and hope it goes well. I guess you learn, you contribute.


----------



## kirstindally (Apr 21, 2006)

*Advice taken thanks*

Thanks for the advice, I obvoiusly jumped to the wrong conclusions cam, appologies.

I appreciate your experience and opinions and will keep you in the loop as to how we get on.
We are in L.A now having a quick look before heading to Florida.
Mike


----------

